# Getting rid of a piano



## pansyflower (26 Jun 2008)

We have a piano that ....well, the piano tuner says it isn't worth tuning, or keeping. So - what to do with it? 
Suggestions, please. Pretty please??


----------



## Colblimp (26 Jun 2008)

Chop it up as firewood and sell it in bags?


----------



## karly (26 Jun 2008)

Place ad on Jumbletown Ireland and someone will take it off your hands and you have satisfaction of doing your green duty.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 Jun 2008)

Or leave it outside your gate and watch it sprout legs.

Hopefully, anyway!


----------



## rmelly (26 Jun 2008)

karly said:


> Place ad on Jumbletown Ireland and someone will take it off your hands and you have satisfaction of doing your green duty.


 
Make sure you tell anyone interested what the tuner said though, otherwise you're just transferring the problem of disposal to them.


----------



## Welfarite (26 Jun 2008)

What about a second opinion before you euthanise it?


----------



## car (26 Jun 2008)

www.dublinwaste.ie (if youre in dublin)

www.adverts.ie -- under musical instruments and free stuff

www.buyandsell.ie


----------



## enoxy (26 Jun 2008)

Pop it up into the attic if you have a stira.


----------



## Petal (26 Jun 2008)

Also www.gumtree.ie
I'm sure there's plenty of people that would love an old piano, even if it isn't in good nick. I guess it depends how badly out of tune it is, otherwise you'll have no problem finding someone to take it, there is always people looking for pianos on all the webpages mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Jun 2008)

Someone was looking for a piano on AAM a few months back:

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=78437

Brendan.


----------



## miselemeas (30 Jun 2008)

Your local community centre, youth club, retirement home or school may be interested in taking it off your hands


----------



## pansyflower (20 Jul 2008)

> Or leave it outside your gate and watch it sprout legs.
> 
> Hopefully, anyway!


     I wish! 

2nd opinion agrees with 1st, it's for the scrapheap. But which one, and how much.


----------



## stephenO (21 Jul 2008)

really, as suggesed earlier,  posted it as "free to takeaway" on gumtree.ie, dublinwaste.ie, adverts.ie and buyandsell.ie 
It will be taken.  

If its of such a poor condition that its scrap, take it to any dump, should be no more then 20e.


----------



## losttheplot (22 Jul 2008)

We had a piano we needed to get rid of, put it in the buy and sell and we got about 5 calls looking for it. It was taken two days later.

Just be sure you tell them what the tuner said. Unless your able to deliver make sure you specify "to take away". They're  not the easiest things to transport.

Failing that, you could make a drinks cabinet out of it.


----------



## rabbits (22 Jul 2008)

If you like having the piano there, I saw a brilliant idea that you might use along the drinks cabinet idea.  Basically, the innards of an upright piano were taken out and the top part was turned into a drinks cabinet where the front panel opened out and down.  Set it up how you like inside....mirrors, glass shelves, a light that comes on automatically.

The best bit though was that all the keys were also taken out and then lid of the keys was left on.  When you lifted the lid, there was an electric keyboard in there   Great idea!  Meant you still had your 'piano'.  The power cable for the keyboard was fed back through the piano so you didn't see any cables anywhere.  The whole thing still looked like an intact piano with pedals etc.  You could probably do something with the bottom part for stroage as well if you wanted.


----------



## pansyflower (5 Jan 2009)

Piano gone to dump, it cost c €60, though.


----------



## Smashbox (5 Jan 2009)

Freecycle, Ebay

You'd be surprised people who would want it. Pity you had to pay to dump it first.


----------



## Sandals (5 Jan 2009)

Shame to dump stuff. I only recently got hooked on Jumbletown and have done loads of clearing out while off work. Its amazing what I would have just "dumped" that somebody could actually use or really need. We are all so consumerised, that sometimes we just can't see the value in things...........


----------



## pansyflower (5 Jan 2009)

We did spread the word locally among about 100+ people and got nary a nibble.


----------



## rmelly (5 Jan 2009)

cut it up for firewood?


----------

